# New Lease--NE Georgia  Need members!!!



## Wornout Trails (Sep 1, 2005)

I have just acquired the lease on 240 acres of Prime Hunting property in Franklin County, Ga. (75 miles from Atlanta north on I-85).  Hunt Deer, Turkey, and small game. Rolling Hardwoods along big creek that run over 1 mile through property, 25 yr old pines (thined Out). good roads, Camping Area, No Alcohol, pin in stand system.  Antler restriction will be in effect.  A good deer population in area. 145 pt.(B&C) class buck killed on adjoining QDM Club last year.   Will be planting food plots!  Want serious mature Hunters for members----Dues $500.00 per year. Need 10 members.----    Call me at 706-384-2114  ----------------------  Wornout Trails 

ALL SLOTS FILLED FOR THE 05/06 SEASON. 
 STARTING A WAITING LIST FOR THE O6/07 SEASON.  

BE CAREFUL OUT THERE AND  GOOD HUNTING TO ALL!!! 

WORNOUT TRAILS


----------



## LJay (Sep 5, 2005)

ttt

Jeff you have a PM!


----------



## LJay (Sep 6, 2005)

gumpster34 said:
			
		

> do you still need a good hunter from clarkesville i might be interested


As far as I know he still has openings. But you need to talk to him to find out. I hunt the south club and like it a lot. Send him a pm.


----------



## marknga (Sep 6, 2005)

He is still looking. PM him

Mark


----------



## moose_1976 (Sep 7, 2005)

How much??? I am interested


----------



## Wornout Trails (Sep 7, 2005)

See post #1, top of this string for info and price.  Contact me at 706-384-2114.  These slots will be filled up soon.


----------



## LJay (Sep 13, 2005)

Wornout Trails said:
			
		

> I talked with a neighbor this morning, he has been seeing a good 10 pt. buck in his pasture,  (which boarders the H/A property).  I saw three does feeding under a pair tree on the H/A property this morning while putting up Posted signs!!  Got 7 openings remaining as of today!


I just got back from going on a tour with wornout trails on the H/A property. Man, that is one nice piece of land. If any of you are looking for a place to hunt, Call Wornout Trails. (Don't miss out on this opportunity)


----------



## NATHAN BRADLEY (Sep 14, 2005)

i gave a fellow your phone # today hope he gives you a call and you get those slots filled.


----------



## bohuntr (Sep 19, 2005)

Went on a tour yesterday evening, land looks good, plenty of signs and land is laid out nice.  I was a little hesitant because I am used to hunting middle ga.  But I gave him my money the way I figure if I can find deer in Henry co. then before long I should be able to find deer in the hills too.

For those who might be interested.  I know its a little late but you should at least take a look.  The land is good and Jeff is a nice guy give him a call.


----------



## cbrown (Sep 21, 2005)

PM Sent - Left message on phone


----------



## toddboucher (Sep 22, 2005)

Is this around Carnesville?


----------



## marknga (Sep 22, 2005)

10-4  it is Carnesville.......see my thread about why wait!
Good bucks.

Mark


----------



## CODY (Oct 8, 2005)

*I Was Cheking*

I WAS CHEKING TO SEE IF U STILL HAV THAT LEAS FOR THIS YEAR IF U DO CAN I DO A LITTL COON HUNTIN ON IT YOU CAN EMAIL ME AT black&tanman@tds.net            
THANKS,
CODY


----------



## marknga (Oct 12, 2005)

The lease is full now! Wornout Trails signed up the last member yesterday.
Good luck this season.


Mark


----------



## bucky (Oct 20, 2005)

10 members on 240 acres at $500. Somebody is making some money off that.$20-$22 an acre for franklin is high


----------



## marknga (Oct 20, 2005)

Sorry you missed out Bucky. 

Mark


----------



## LJay (Oct 20, 2005)

You have to see it to believe it. and OUR food plots as well. Ain't real high when you have chances of seeing 140 - 150 class bucks!!!!!


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Oct 20, 2005)

I was gonna pay it and be happy. Things just don't work out sometimes like you want it to though


----------



## bucky (Oct 21, 2005)

let me know if there is a 150 shot and I will be the first to congrat you.don't see it happening.


----------



## LJay (Oct 21, 2005)

bucky said:
			
		

> let me know if there is a 150 shot and I will be the first to congrat you.don't see it happening.


146 last year.


----------



## bucky (Oct 21, 2005)

The guy should have turned it into the county records because 2001 was the last two deer turned in and they scored 140 7/8 and 139 7/8.  Both far from the 150 class.  Thank you.


----------



## marknga (Oct 22, 2005)

Bucky have a great season.

Mark


----------



## bucky (Oct 22, 2005)

same to you marknga.


----------



## Wornout Trails (Oct 22, 2005)

*Come on down and take a look!!*

The 10 point Buck in question was killed last year on Nov. 11, 2004 on the EIEIO Hunting Club, located in Franklin County Georgia.  The deer was measured by two different Taxidermists,  it scored 144 6/8 by Mike Boyer, Royston, Ga. who mounted him, (in fact it won the Big Deer Contest he sponsors each year), there were 45 or so deer brought in to him to mount last season. The second time the deer was scored was at the Wild Game supper sponsored by the Prince Avenue Baptist Church in Athens, Ga. This Taxidermist scored it at 145 1/8.  
You are right he ain't no 150 class deer, but some people hunt their whole lives and never see a buck that even comes close!  I live here in Franklin County and I see deer on my farm, fields and pastures, & the roads at night, that make this buck look small!!! (Seeing nocturnal Bucks and shooting one from a deer stand during legal hunting hours are two different animals!)  Some 5 years ago, a member killed a 14 pointer that was a buster, it was never scored to my knowledge, but it was a record class deer....just wanted to set the record (no pun intended!) straight!!


----------



## bohuntr (Oct 23, 2005)

Im a member on this property and yes bucky the price is a little high but I justify it because I see deer.  Opening day evening hunt I seen a pretty big 8, he's not 150 but guessing I would say 120-130 and thats plenty big enough for my money.  This morning I seen him again and missed him, if I'm lucky I'll get another shot at him.  My point is bucky not everyone has a "honey hole" to hunt as im sure you probably do, but you dont have to try to belittle others.  Think of how many people pay $4000 to hunt a week in sasketchewan for the "chance" to see a big deer.  Most of those also score in the 140's.   So either you can try for 8 years or pay someone to throw some bait out then shoot you one.


----------



## LJay (Oct 23, 2005)

bohuntr said:
			
		

> Im a member on this property and yes bucky the price is a little high but I justify it because I see deer.  Opening day evening hunt I seen a pretty big 8, he's not 150 but guessing I would say 120-130 and thats plenty big enough for my money.  This morning I seen him again and missed him, if I'm lucky I'll get another shot at him.  My point is bucky not everyone has a "honey hole" to hunt as im sure you probably do, but you dont have to try to belittle others.  Think of how many people pay $4000 to hunt a week in sasketchewan for the "chance" to see a big deer.  Most of those also score in the 140's.   So either you can try for 8 years or pay someone to throw some bait out then shoot you one.


Which club were you on bohuntr?

LJay


----------



## bucky (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm not trying to belittle anyone. I'm looking at the saftey end of it,when the leaves get of you will have 24 arces apiece to hunt, that is if everyone is there at the same time.I hope you all stay safe this hunting season.P.S bohuntr, I hunt in extreme norh georgia mountains where deer are about obsolete, so i go to ontario canada every year for about $400 and have a good time.good luck to everyone in your club this year.....


----------



## bohuntr (Oct 23, 2005)

LJay im on H/A


----------



## Wornout Trails (Oct 23, 2005)

Here is a larger picture of the Eieio Buck


----------



## LJay (Oct 24, 2005)

Dog gone Jeff, I get the itch to come up and hunt every time I see that BAD BOY!!


----------



## Wornout Trails (Oct 24, 2005)

*What are you waiting for??*

Yea, I know LJay----------
(but remember now, he ain't no 150 class deer!!!!!)    

  But come on over anyway and lets go sit in a stand !!  The weather is getting right.  Going to be 37 degrees Wed. morining!  

  On the H/A Club (240 acres) opening day there were two (2) members hunting.  If my math is right they each had a safety buffer of 140 acres!!


----------



## LJay (Oct 24, 2005)

Probably be Friday before I make it. We're catering the local Ducks Unlimited banquet Wed. night, so I'll spend tomorrow preparing. I might get to hunt all weekend. Scottl29 said far as he knows, he was the only one on Paradise Saturday.


----------



## waldohunts (Oct 25, 2005)

bohuntr...i heard you shoot sun morning.  it woke me up pretty good.  i got down and rode up to the campsite to see if you needed any help before i left.  you'll get him next time.


----------



## toddboucher (Oct 25, 2005)

I can't wait-Im in this club and with a new baby of only 4 months old, I don't get a chance to go hunting alot. I went 1 afternoon during bow season seen 3 does. I'll be there this afternoon and Saturday afternoon can't wait. Also because of the pin system its like your hunting a much bigger place. After thanksgiving Im taking two kids hunting who have no dad, I really hope they get a good one.

Good Hunting!!!!!!!


----------



## Briar (Oct 25, 2005)

Todd I'll be there this evening as well with my son . Really a hunt / scouting trip maybe to relocate some climbing stands .


----------



## GMARK (Oct 25, 2005)

Enjoy the hunting guys!  I've been up there before and seen plenty of great deer with Wornout Trails.  I just wished I lived closer to ya'll so I could join you!!!


----------



## toddboucher (Oct 25, 2005)

Me to- hoping to get there early to look around and move my climber. I planning on today mostly to get ready  for Saturday.

good luck hope your boy gets a big one, so few men are taking kids hunting more.


----------



## Briar (Oct 25, 2005)

That's  my son   in my avatar last year with his first deer when he was 7 . I can't even slip off from him  to go hunting now . If I do he gets really mad and then moma has to deal with it .


----------



## gapacman (Oct 25, 2005)

*Acerage*

I have been reading this post and some of the negative things said.I was in a club in walton co. for 11 years and we have aprox. 23 acre each. Killed plenty of deer and no one has ever been hurt or even scared i never seen another hunter in the woods all that time Rick


----------



## bohuntr (Oct 25, 2005)

hey waldo, I appreciate the concern and If I would have got him some help would have been nice.  I have seen him twice now and I know the general area he is frequenting.

Jeff, I got a new scope and boresighted it.  When can I come back to the range and get it right?


----------



## Briar (Oct 25, 2005)

*Shirt Tail ???*

I think you owe us all a SHIRT TAIL !!!!!     But don't worry I've given mine up on occasions in the past . It happens to all of us sooner or later .


----------



## bohuntr (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah I know it happens.  Funny how close that comes to making a grown man cry.


----------



## scottl29 (Oct 26, 2005)

Anyone going to be up on the Paradise this weekend? Didn't see anybody else around on opening day. I was only able to hunt the morning though.


----------

